# My girls at work...



## John V (Jun 7, 2010)

...working my cantalope...









...and some hops?...









Later, John


----------



## John V (Jun 7, 2010)

...hitting some bee balm...









...and even sharing with a not to distant relative...









Later, John


----------



## John V (Jun 7, 2010)

...working my squash...








...and some salvia...








...and some russian sage I planted not 10 minutes ago...









Later, John


----------



## clgs (Aug 6, 2008)

Great variety of pics! Thanks


----------



## Holly (Mar 15, 2010)

Good job bees makes for heathly plants and lots of veggies. 
Thanks for sharing


----------

